# Dragon Blood Peacocks



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

How big do they get? Do females have the intense red just like the males?

Thanks


----------



## dan_mccabe (Apr 24, 2009)

*** seen full size dragon bloods up to 5 or 6 inches long... mine is about 3 inches as of now... its a nicely coloured male


----------



## Scooty814 (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, the males and females do look the same. They both have white/pink/red coloration. 
Being that they are crossed with Mbuna, thats why the coloration. Hope that helps. My full grown, are now around 5 1/2 inches and amazing, but have to be seperate. When they are together, the male terrorizes the other tank mates.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Scooty814 said:


> Being that they are crossed with Mbuna,


 do you know this? 
I know it's suspected, but to see you state it as "fact" makes me wonder if there is a reason.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?????????????? no!!!!!

the females do not get anywhere as intense as the males....... they stay a more plain color and the males get very intense in color.. i have never seen a female that looks like a male.........

and as far as being crossed with an mbuna??????????? no way... the closest thing to an mbuna would be a lake vic hap......... every now and then u may see something that looks like an oblique body but not mbuna....... sorry,, *** had these for years.... its def a hybrid but theres no mbuna in it at all


----------



## lopes2434 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry for hijacking your post But do you guys think this guy is a dragon blood?










The breed i got him from told me he is an Albino Eureka?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

KATALE said:


> its def a hybrid but theres no mbuna in it at all


 I don't see how you could say this categorically either...

I really thought this was an unknown lineage. Isn't it?


----------



## Scooty814 (Aug 21, 2007)

You are correct, it is unknown what species were crossed. But I did speak with a reliable gentleman in Germany where they first came to be. He stated that he believed that it was crossed with mbuna. Multiple species were bred to get the Fire fish. Looking at the larger than peacock eyes and forehead that is a little off from a peacock and that of a zebra. And, I do have a pair of them that are indistinguishable from one another. I got them from the same guy in Germany. The female can be as bright as the male, just depends which strain you have. They only reason I can say this for sure, is because they have bred numerous times in their own tank but had to be seperated due to the males aggretion. I can not find other females in the states that are as nice as the one I have. So I have to wait til the fry mature to do a little line breeding. I dont want to screw up the lines of such a beautiful fish. But as stated before, I can believe that maybe at somepoint that it was bred with mbuna, but who knows for sure. No one will know unless they do it for themselves. Im sure that its not as simple as putting 2 fish together or everyone would have done it.


----------



## Scooty814 (Aug 21, 2007)

And that fish is really nice. It very well could be the Albino Eureka, but the color almost resembles that of the Albino Ruby Red. Thats why its important to get your fish slowly and try to be certain on what they are. But if you arent going to breed them, then no biggy, its a beautiful fish.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I have two females and they don't have the coloration of the males. They were purchased under the trade name Red spot nyasse. The females even look different from each other. One is more orange and one is more white. As far a female peaocks go they don't resemble any female peacocks I have seen.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

Number6 said:


> KATALE said:
> 
> 
> > its def a hybrid but theres no mbuna in it at all
> ...


well, let me correct myself.. imo and in my experience, i have never seen an mbuna cross with a peacock that has no characteristics of an mbuna and always has the shape of a peacock.. if u consider vic haps as mbuna, then thats the only resemblance i have ever seen..

firefish are def beautiful and it would be nice to figure out exactly how they originated.. i have had a few clutches where a few grow into what looks to be an oblique so my assumption is that there must be some sort of vic in the original bloodline.... anyone else ever c this??


----------



## lopes2434 (Feb 20, 2009)

Opps My bad everyone i been calling that peacock a Eureka but it's a ruby red. I just called up the guy this morning and asked him.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

KATALE said:


> i have never seen an mbuna cross with a peacock that has no characteristics of an mbuna and always has the shape of a peacock


Oh, well I have seen a few bloodliens where the peacock/Hap blood was at 75% or higher and the form was very peacock like.

I've never bred Dragon'sbloods, so no direct breeding experience to share re: your Vic question. Sorry


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

to me dragons bloods look like they have gold fish crossed in not mbuna lol..


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone, you guys are the best. :thumb:


----------

